# Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP Hồ Chí Minh mới nhất



## kimchi8 (27/1/22)

_Nhu cầu sử dụng *cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM* tăng cao. Chính vì thế, báo giá, đơn vị cung cấp và những thông tin quan trọng về sản phẩm này được nhiều người quan tâm. Cùng _*GIA HUY DOOR*_ tìm hiểu về loại cửa này trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!_




_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM là nhận được sự quan tâm của nhiều người_
Table of Contents

I. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF TP HCM

1. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF sơn
2. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer


II. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF TP HCM từ GIA HUY DOOR
1. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Veneer
2. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Melamine
3. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Laminate



III. Một số mẫu cửa gỗ công nghiệp đẹp nhất tại TP HCM


IV. Gia Huy Door – địa chỉ mua cửa gỗ công nghiệp chất lượng giá hợp lý
*I. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF TP HCM*
Cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF là sản phẩm thuộc loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp và được ưa chuộng bởi khả năng chống ẩm tốt cũng như tính thẩm mỹ cao.




_Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM giúp khách hàng dễ dàng lựa chọn sản phẩm_
Được sản xuất từ bột gỗ tự nhiên đã qua xử lý bề mặt và ép cách thủy ở nhiệt độ, áp suất cao nên chất liệu HDF có tỷ trọng trên 1.050 kg/m3. Chính vì thế, cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF được ứng dụng ở nhiều vị trí khác nhau.

Trong bài viết này, Gia Huy Door gửi đến các bạn báo giá 2 dòng cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF và cửa gỗ HDF sơn và cửa gỗ HDF Veneer:

*1. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF sơn*



_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM loại HDF sơn có mức giá đa dạng_
Ưu điểm của cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF sơn là lớp da ngoài được phủ sơn bảo vệ, giống vân gỗ nên mang lại cảm giác giống gỗ thật và có khả năng cách âm, cách nhiệt tốt. Về giá cả, cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF sơn cũng rẻ hơn so với các loại cửa gỗ khác.

Cụ thể, mời các bạn tham khảo bảng giá tại GIA HUY DOOR:


Cửa gỗ HDF model SG.1A với khung bao 750mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.2A model SG.1A, khung bao 800mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.2B model SG.1A, khung bao 850mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.3A model SG.1A, khung bao 900mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.4A model SG.1A, khung bao 930mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.5A model SG.1A, khung bao 930mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.5B model SG.1A, khung bao 980mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ
Cửa gỗ HDF SG.6A model SG.1A, khung bao 980mm có giá trọn bộ là 2.250.000đ



_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM HDF có giá thành phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố_
Ghi chú:


GIÁ TRỌN BỘ bao gồm: (Cánh + khung bao cùng nẹp chỉ 2 mặt và Sơn NC hoàn chỉnh)
CÁNH CỬA: Chiều cao cánh tối đa là 2140mm; dày 40 ± 2mm; kích thước khung bao 40 x 110mm.
Xem thêm: Điều cần biết về Cửa gỗ công nghiệp chịu nước không thể bỏ qua

*2. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer*
Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer là một loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp giá rẻ với chất liệu HDF, được phủ bằng veneer. Theo đánh giá của nhiều người, Veneer là chất liệu phủ tốt nhất. Do đó, cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội như: đẹp, bền, khả năng chống cong vênh và mối mọt tốt.




_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM loại HDF Veneer có nhiều ưu điểm_


Chi phí cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer cũng khá thấp, đáng để lựa chọn. Theo đó:


Giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF veneer bao gồm khung, cánh chưa sơn là 1.650.000đ
Giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF veneer tron bộ bao gồm: cánh + khung + nẹp chỉ 2 mặt và sơn PU hoàn chỉnh là 2.750.000đ
Phụ kiện đi kèm cửa có nhiều loại, khách hàng có thể lựa chọn theo nhu cầu như: khóa tay, ống nhòm, nẹp cửa, bản lề, chốt an toàn ….giá biến động từ 80.000đ – 2.450.000đ
Công lắp đặt tại GIA HUY DOOR giao động từ 3.000.000đ – 400.000đ tùy khu vực
Xem thêm: Mẫu cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF có thực sự tốt như lời đồn?

*II. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF TP HCM từ GIA HUY DOOR*



_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM loại MDF được nhiều khách hàng tin dùng_


MDF là loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp phẳng không dập Panel. Chính vì thế, sản phẩm thường được sử dụng cho các công trình công cộng, kho xưởng, các cơ quan hoặc văn phòng.

So với cửa gỗ tự nhiên, cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF có giá thành chỉ bằng một nửa. Tuy nhiên, chất lượng của sản phẩm được nhiều người hài lòng và đánh giá cao.

Mời các bạn tham khảo bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF với các dòng: MDF Veneer, MDF Melamine, MDF Laminate để nắm rõ chi tiết.

*1. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Veneer*



_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp TP HCM loại MDF Veneer có chất lượng tốt_



Cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Veneer/ván ép phủ Veneer (xoan đào, Ash, căm xe) mẫu phẳng, đơn giá bộ hoàn thiện là 1.7000.000 đồng/m2.
Cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Veneer (lõi xanh chống ẩm) (xoan đào, Ash, căm xe) mẫu phẳng, đơn giá bộ hoàn thiện là 1.800.000 đồng/m2.
Chi tiết: khung bao 40 x 110mm, nẹp chỉ 10 x 40mm

*2. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Melamine*
Mẫu phẳng: đơn giá hoàn thiện toàn bộ là 2.100.000 (VNĐ/m2), khung bao 45x110mm, nẹp chỉ 10x40mm (áp dụng cho các màu cơ bản).

*3. Bảng giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp MDF Laminate*
Mẫu phẳng: đơn giá hoàn thiện toàn bộ là 2.600.000 (VNĐ/m2), khung bao 45x110mm, nẹp chỉ 10x40mm (áp dụng cho các màu cơ bản)


----------

